# Toronto, ON, Canada (looking as player)



## zyzzyr (Jan 24, 2002)

Hello,

I'm looking for a game to join in Toronto, ON, Canada as a player (3rd ed. D&D).  I already have a gaming group that games infrequently, and I DM that group - about 20 sessions in total and another 5 with another group.  I'm the author of "Peaceful Silence" which won Eric Noah's Adventure Contest for The Secret Graveyard category.

I'm looking to play only, as I have lots of DM duties already.  I'd like to try out a group with an initial session, no commitment, and then see how it goes from there.  I'm relatively easy-going.

I have no preference for campaign worlds, and no real preference for character type either, so I should be able to fit in any campaign.  I prefer more sophisticated games, though I recognize the enjoyment in a good old slugfest.

I'm currently doing grad work at U of T, so I probably couldn't make a once-a-week gaming session, but bi-monthly should be no problem.

I'm 28 years old, also interested in computer programming, pc games, sports (soccer, football, basketball, hockey - not necessarily in that order).  I'm interested in gaming with people of similar age/mental age.

Have access to car, will travel a resonable distance.

If you've got a spot available, please let me know.  My email address is johnathon_walls@yahoo.ca, or you can follow up on this thread, or a private message.  If you somehow track down my phone number or address, and show up on my doorstep, I probably won't game with you, but please don't take offense. 

Johnathon


----------



## zyzzyr (Jan 30, 2002)

*To: Rob Lim*

Hi Rob, if you're reading this,

I received your email and am interested, but I can't email you back as your mail server tells me you are over quota and can't get any new emails.

Please get back to me.

Cheers,

Johnathon


----------

